# De l'intérêt d'augmenter la RAM



## ludmer67 (8 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
pour commencer, deux phrases rituelles pour le mois de janvier et pour un forum : Bonne année à tous  et je m'excuse d'avance si le sujet a été déjà été traité . 

Je possède un... je suis possédé par un iMac mi-2010 depuis août 2010, et j'aimerais augmenter la mémoire vive (SoDimm 1333 MHz DDR3), qui est actuellement de 4Go (origine : 2x2Go), à 12 Go (2x2Go + 2x4Go).

Tout d'abord, est-il possible de mettre de loger, en même temps, deux barrettes de 2 Go chacune et deux barrettes de 4 Go chacune ? Je choisis volontairement 4 Go pour deux raisons : la première est que, pour fonctionner au mieux, les barrettes doivent fonctionner par paires identiques (2 Go-2 Go, 4Go-4Go, etc.) et que 4 Go, d'un, c'est mieux que 2, et deux, l'iMac supporte au maximum 16 Go (selon Apple), c'est un pari sur l'avenir (installer de suite 8 Go d'emblée permet par la suite le simple remplacement des deux barrettes d'origines de 2 Go).

Outre l'aspect technique, il a également l'aspect économique. Un récent article de Macgé (cf. La DDR3 chute, la DDR4 s'échauffe) expliquait que le prix des barrettes de 2 Go de DDR3 baissait, à cause d'une offre plus importante que la demande. Deux questions : ce qui arrive à une barrette de 2 Go peut-il aussi arriver à une barrette de 4 Go (il y a-t-il un marché de la barrette 2 Go DDR3 et un autre 4 Go DDR3, ou ces deux marchés sont confondus ?). Naturellement, ma seconde question est de savoir si le prix peut continuer sa baisse.

J'ai l'usage d'une telle masse de mémoire vive. Noel est passé par là, une caméra HD, des idées de films, une volonté de m'investir davantage dans la réalisation, d'où "l'obsolescence" de la mémoire vive. De plus, Lion arrive dans l'année, réclamera sans doute d'avantage de mémoire vive pour tourner dignement (là aussi, un fossé entre les configurations préconisées par Apple et celles pratiquement supportable). Installer 8 Go serait peut être suffisant, mais je cherche surtout à exploiter la baisse des prix pour améliorer sensiblement les performances de mon iMac. Dernier point, mon ordinateur est fait pour durer, son remplacement n'est pas à l'ordre du jour avant des lustres (sauf si la pomme pourri...). Je crains donc d'attendre trop longtemps jusqu'à au jour où l'offre sur le marché diminuera, à demande constante, et que le prix d'équilibre augmentera. 

J'ai fais une comparaison entre Macway et Ramshopping en ne sélectionnant que les prix les moins chers à capacité identique.
- Si je fais le choix d'ajouter 2x2Go, il m'en coutera, sur le site de Macway, 65,7 (2x29,9 + 5,9) ;
- Si je fais le choix d'ajouter 2x4Go, il m'en coutera, sur le site de Ramshopping, 113 (2x53,7 + 5,6).

Ma question est la suivante : est-ce le bon moment de changer de mémoire vive ou devrais-je attendre un peu ?

Merci d'avance et bonne journée !


----------



## just1 (8 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour ludmer27

Je réfléchis moi aussi à augmenter la mémoire RAM de mon iMac mi 2010.
Je souhaiterais passé aussi tout comme toi de 4go (2 x 2go) à 12go (2 x 2go + 2 x 4go)

Ce que je pense faire très bientôt et ce que je peux te conseiller c'est  de prendre des barrettes de marques plutôt que des noname ou même des  macway (chacun son avis )

J'ai trouvé des barettes de 2x4go de marque G.Skill (marque très reconnue et qui monte) pour 99,99&#8364; chez materiel.net.
Ce sont des barrettes de 2 x 4go DDR3 sodimm 10600 1333Mhz (C'est exactement ce qu'il faut pour nos iMac mi 2010
Voici le lien : http://www.materiel.net/barrette-me...l-so-dimm-ddr3-2-x-4-go-pc10600-sq-59259.html

C'est le meilleur prix que j'ai pu trouver de tout le web...

De plus, dans le lien que je t'ai donné, on peut suivre l'évolution du  prix de ces barrettes (dans la fiche produit, à droite, il y a un lien  "LES VARIATIONS DE PRIX")
On y voit bien que depuis juillet de cette année le prix de ces  barrettes DDR3 à considérablement chuté (elles sont passées de 239&#8364; à  99&#8364; en 6 mois!!!)

Voila, j'espère t'avoir aidé.

Comme je l'ai dit au début, je pense aussi bientôt sauter le pas et acheter ces barrettes chez materiel.net!


----------



## adrien95 (8 Janvier 2011)

je viens d ajouter 14 giga de ram dans mon mac et ya une legere amelioration ;
il fait savoir j'ai un ssd dedans aussi

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h23 ----------

si tu veux j'ai un site ou elle sont a 39,90 euro
c est de la que mes 12 giga proviennent


----------



## just1 (8 Janvier 2011)

Oui c'est celle que tu as acheté chez cdiscount?
Mais ce sont des noname...

J'ai plus confiance dans des barrettes de bonnes marques, surtout pour un mac. De plus le plus souvent ces barrettes sont garanties à vie...

Après ca dépend de chacun! Moi perso, je préfère payer un peu plus cher et avoir des barrettes de marques


----------



## adrien95 (8 Janvier 2011)

la marque sur la barette c est Zeppelin


----------



## ludmer67 (8 Janvier 2011)

Je vous remercie de vos réponses, néanmoins certains questions restent en suspend.

D'abord, sur la compatibilité, est-il possible d'installer 12 Go, sur une base de deux barrettes de 2 Go et deux de 4 Go, tout en optimisant l'usage de ces dites barrettes ? Ensuite, le prix, cette tendance à la baisse de ces barrettes a-t-elle des chances de poursuivre ? Que valent les barrettes de mémoire vive de marque Zeppelin, G.Skill ou Macway ? Peut-être des internautes peuvent m'informer des performances, de la durée de vie, de la qualité en général, et pour les plus techniques d'entre vous, des possibles caractéristiques qui peuvent les différencier ? Lors d'un upgrade de mémoire sur mon Mac Mini (qui me manque terriblement ), j'avais installé deux barrettes de Kingston DDR2 1Go (cf. Mac Mini - l'upgrade pour un vieux coucou déjà sous Intel) et tout tournait pile poil au poil.

J'ajoute que mon iMac est doté du processeur Intel (jingle : tin, tin tin !) I5 cadencé à 3,6 GHz, option prise grâce à l'Apple on Campus (12% de réduction investi dans le processeur). Selon ce que j'ai lu, j'ai fait un bon choix... _À l'heure actuelle donc, et peut-être pour encore quelques années, l'iMac Core i5 bicur 3,6 GHz est le modèle d'iMac possédant le meilleur rapport prix/performances_


----------



## adrien95 (8 Janvier 2011)

si c est un model i5 acheté après septembre 2010 tu au la dernière config donc a ma connaissance tu pourra aller comme moi jusqu'à 16 giga
Mais déjà une barrette de 4 giga devrai se faire sentir


----------



## just1 (8 Janvier 2011)

Oui pour les iMac mi 2010, on peut monter jusqu'à 16go de Ram (4 barrettes de 4go)
Mais il est biensur possible d'installer 12go de ram.
Rien ne t'oblige à installer 4x4go ou 4x2go...
Ce qui est quand même mieux, c'est de les installer par paire, par exemple 2x2go et 2x4go, plutôt que 3x1go et une barrette de 4go...

Comme dit dans mon précédent message, je ferais plus confiance à une bonne marque de RAM.
Donc j'opterais pour des G.skil, garantie à vie ou une autre marque reconnue.

Il n'y a pas vraiment de différence entre les différentes barrettes car les barrettes SODIMM DDR3 1333 ont, actuellement, toutes un "cas" 9 (au plus le "cas" est faible au mieux c'est).
Après, il faut juste choisir la marque.

Perso, j'ai opté pour un iMac 27" i5 quad core 2,8ghz... et je peux vous confirmer qu'en utilisant plusieurs gros logiciels en même temps (photoshop, dreamweaver, flash...) ca tient la route mes ptits enfants! 

Reste plus qu'à augmenter la RAM de 4 à 12go ou 16go


----------

